# How much forward lean for high backs is too much



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd expect its not necessarily the forward lean....but your technique/skill of initiating heelside turns

btw how long u been riding?


----------



## Jerky (Mar 7, 2015)

Ive been riding for 3-4 years and have gotten used to my UNION bindings.
I just rode these new ROME bindings, and didnt expect any difficulties.
I notice when making heelside turns, Im not getting the responsiveness from this setup like I was expecting, and increasing the forward lean helped.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

You should be pulling your toes up to turn heel side not just relying on your high backs.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What's your weight, foot size (barefoot measuremrnt in cm) and the model n size of your board?

Max fwd lean is very odd. It's either technique or a compete mismatching board - or a combination. (I _need_ the help of high fwd lean if riding oversized stiff boards)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

May be check that your boots are centered over heel/toe? Not all bindings are the same so its possible you are centered when in Unions but not when in Targas.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

I've ridden a couple types of bindings (Nitro TEAM, Rome 390 Boss and Union Contact Pro.) Having just switched to the UCP, I can say the responsiveness between different bindings is a thing for me and these are the best I've been on. I used to heel side wash out with the Boss at the same angles. I seem to prefer a lot of forward lean since it makes me squat down more. I'm 6'1, 175lb. I think it's definitely different between all the bindings myself. I think how much of the baseplate actually contacts the board mine be another factor. The Pros by far have the smallest contact area, so flexing the board in turns seems more effortless. Does that make sense?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

strycker said:


> I've ridden a couple types of bindings (Nitro TEAM, Rome 390 Boss and Union Contact Pro.) Having just switched to the UCP, I can say the responsiveness between different bindings is a thing for me and these are the best I've been on. I used to heel side wash out with the Boss at the same angles. I seem to prefer a lot of forward lean since it makes me squat down more. I'm 6'1, 175lb. I think it's definitely different between all the bindings myself. I think how much of the baseplate actually contacts the board mine be another factor. The Pros by far have the smallest contact area, so flexing the board in turns seems more effortless. *Does that make sense?*


No, not really.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

robotfood99 said:


> May be check that your boots are centered over heel/toe? Not all bindings are the same so its possible you are centered when in Unions but not when in Targas.


This could very well be an issue. My reflex Cartels don't center well on two of my boards. 

Type of riding & Personal preference has a big part to play in how much fwd lean is necessary also. I ride with quite a bit of fwd lean even tho I am still a little "heel heavy" centered on my boards even tho my bindings are mounted as far forward toeside as they will go. 

Worth checking out anyway!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

A personal rule of thumb for me: as much forward lean as I can use before I have to start "squatting" just to stand up. Being forced to squat can waist your quads in no time. But more forward lean usually means better response on heelside. I have even experimented with more forward lean on the back binding than front. I don't use different settings currently and have found a good compromise between comfort and response.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jerky said:


> I have a pair of Union Atlas bindings which I like, and have the *high backs 3/4 leaning forward*. This seems to give me instant control for heelside turning and my knees are always a bit bent.
> I've just upgraded to a pair of ROME TARGA bindings, a much stiffer and beefier binding which I want to like, and so I set the *high backs at the 3/4 forward lean* setting to start. At this setting, they dont seem to allow me the same 'control' i like, and to initiate a heel side turn I feel like Im going to fall over backwards and wash out the edge. Until I get used to it, initiating my heelside turns are delayed which I dont like. So, Ive set these at 100% forward lean which is better, but I want more.
> 
> Have I gotten into a bad habit with this forward lean setting?
> Is high forward lean like this acceptable?


What does this mean. Eyeball the forward lean on both bindings. Do they match in terms of angle? 3/4 on one binding is not equivalent to 3/4 on another.


----------

